# How is my lad going to cope in school?



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all. It's our last day in this house as a complete family before heading to Italy. My biggest worry by far has always been my 9 yr old boy who speaks no Italian at all. How's he going to cope in an Italian school? The school he's going into has 8 in his class, and one of the children is American. It remains by far my biggest worry. Any suggestions? I've started learning Italian myself - I'm really enjoying it - but can't seem to get him to take an interest at the moment. He'll join the school last week in Feb.

Sean.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

learn italian quikly yourself don worry about your selve he will speak good italian in no time youl struggle to keep up kids have a brain like a spounge and take to lingo like a duck to water


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. It's the thought of him sitting in the class missing his friends and not having a clue what's going on in the lesson. If he has an interpreter he's not going to learn the language as quickly but maybe in the short term that would be better. 

Sean.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can't protect him from the world, and you shouldn't try. Let him figure out how to fix his own problems. I expect he will.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

alaric said:


> Thanks. It's the thought of him sitting in the class missing his friends and not having a clue what's going on in the lesson. If he has an interpreter he's not going to learn the language as quickly but maybe in the short term that would be better.
> 
> Sean.


he will lern quiker and be les confused without an interpreter get him a phase book and teach him a bit and afeter that he can point at what he want to say 
Sit back and be ashaimed how quikly he learns as to you


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Today I discovered that my lad is already better than me at French - his mother is French. He's always refused to speak it but today over the dinner table he suddenly came out with a French sentence. So we tested him with 100% success. Given the similarity with Italian I'm a lot more confident now. We started going through some Italian stuff too. Has anyone else used the Paul Noble Learn Italian cd set? I'll be working through that in the car on the drive down.

Sean.


----------



## Lama43 (Jan 11, 2013)

I can tell you from personal experience (I was 8 years old when I moved here) that in 1-2 months a child will be able to speak a decent Italian and after about a year he will be integrated fairly well. The important thing is that he must not be tutored like a dog, but instead he must get back on track with the program as soon as possible.


----------

